# brown butter ice cream



## dcifan2k (Sep 25, 2001)

so I need some help for a high end restaurant that I currently work at, our executive chef wants to do a brown butter ice cream starting wednesday our pastry team has a recipe but the only problem is that the recipe only requires 6oz of brown butter to create 2 quarts of ice cream and our chef is in to very pronounced flavors. so we tried by adding a lot more brown butter but of course this threw the ratios off and it would not work. so my question is what is the best recipe or the best way to go about increasing the flavor so that it is quite pronounced. I had an idea but did not have time to try which is to emulsify the brown butter into the milk or cream but I am not sure if this will work so if anyone has any ideas I would appreciate it thank you.


----------



## 24-7cook (Oct 29, 2007)

I would do a large batch of brown butter strain the solids and then puree the solid with the milk and or cream. You could also use a double cream reduction and go with a gelato instead of an ice cream. A hint of lemon zest, salt and white pepper should bring out the flavor. I would strain out the zest.


----------



## ironchefatl (Dec 1, 2002)

using the browned solids I would think is best way to go. Putting a bunch of extra fat fromt he butter would cause a problem at some point, and morwe than likely bad mouth feel.


----------



## breadmeister2 (Oct 2, 2005)

Brown the butter well, don't go too far, but get a really pronounced flavor by browning the butter as far as you can comfortably without getting it to the burnt stage. Have an ice bath nearby so when you feel the butter is at that point, you can stop the cooking by putting the pot in the ice bath. I agree with keeping the browned bits in the mix. I would even go so far as to strain out the browned bits and steep them in the dairy when you heat the cream/milk for your base. The main flavor from the brown butter originates in the browned milk solids.

If you have too much butter in your recipe, you will need to add a lowfat/nonfat ingredient to keep the fat ration in balance, otherwise you will end up with too much fat and it will not freeze properly. It will also leave you with a waxy mouthfeel since there would be too much fat.


----------



## heavymetal chef (Jul 31, 2006)

Have you tried to increase the brown butter and add about .5%-1% sodium alginate or add a little xanthan gum.....it might beable to emulsify the fat and liquid. Just shooting it out there.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

caramelize a portion of the sugar in the formula, add the cream and then your noisette butter. 

the butter should be lovely and brown, not burnt. the caramelized sugar will bring up the flavor of the caramelized milk solids. 

i would not add any chunks of the waisted milk solids. steeping them in the milk or cream is one thing but strain the ice cream well before freezing. 

I am thinking the texture should be velvet.


----------

